# How did you find 2coolfishing?



## koncept1 (Jan 27, 2009)

I found 2cool from another friend who I fish with. I used to be on another forums..but most of the members on there were fishing the LLM, and traffic wasnt NEARLY as high as it is here. What about the rest of you guys?


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

If memory serves, I was coming to Surfside a few years back and googled surf fishing reports for Surfside, TX. 

I recall looking at a few different sites but this one just stood out and I was hooked. Actually started here as Da Noob 5 / 2005. 

One cannot remain a Noob forever.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

I followed a link from the Hull Truth.


----------



## Corey270 (May 18, 2009)

Same as main frame...I was googling for some fishing reports


----------



## xtreme01 (May 12, 2008)

i was searching for some info on my old mercury i had and i came across this site and i have been here ever since. its addicting....


----------



## Corey270 (May 18, 2009)

lol...yes it is addicting!


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

I got hurded over here by a bunch of outlaws and potlickers!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I was missing the baot I sold, I asked my buddy (Angler 1) if he ever saw my old boat offshore and he said "Yeah, I see it all the time, the guy that bought it post on 2cool". I asked "What is 2cool"? He gave me the address and here I am!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

i got the flier in the Victoria's secret catalog


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Marburger's. rs


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

Came over from the dubya emm eye board when Mont got fed up with their nonsense and created 2Cool. Lots of folks made the move and the rest is history. Thanks, Mont.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

trodery said:


> I was missing the baot I sold, I asked my buddy (Angler 1) if he ever saw my old boat offshore and he said "Yeah, I see it all the time, the guy that bought it post on 2cool". I asked "What is 2cool"? He gave me the address and here I am!


Don't lie. You know you were googling spotless garages or fish cleaning tables.


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

The website was carved into the bathroom stall of west bay marina


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

Dutch Treat said:


> Came over from the dubya emm eye board when Mont got fed up with their nonsense and created 2Cool. Lots of folks made the move and the rest is history. Thanks, Mont.


Ditto, I was there when Mont got ****** I think for a post that was removed.... I can say now I am glad they did remove it, if not this place might not be here.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I was born and raised here.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i don't remember. it was back in the late '70's. :spineyes:


----------



## JMG_TX (May 29, 2009)

A guy named Ronnie told me about this site at Ercot nodal training in Austin.


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

friend, yakum


----------



## Brother Bob (Jul 27, 2004)

*Tooter...*

Once there was a guy who posted on *** and got his nickname as Tooter for tooting his own horn - the rest is history!

Matter of fact, where is good ole HardHead!

BB


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Dutch Treat said:


> Came over from the dubya emm eye board when Mont got fed up with their nonsense and created 2Cool. Lots of folks made the move and the rest is history. Thanks, Mont.


I learned about it through dubya emm eye...

Speaking of that board, who was the guy that alway stopped to get a milkshake after a day of fishing? Does he post on 2cool? That always cracked me up that every post ended with "stopped at _____ for a burger and milkshake."


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

I was just searching for Texas salt water Fishing info.


----------



## ELF62 (Dec 24, 2004)

I have found 2Cool to be overall very informative and the people are very nice.


----------



## DargelJohn (May 26, 2004)

I was part of the original gang from that "other board". Met Mont at the second gathering. He offered web space to start a new board, and the rest is history...


----------



## .NET Programmer (Mar 10, 2005)

by using "the google"....i was actually doing research and about to open my own forum


----------



## BOBBYG (Nov 17, 2006)

I over heard some guys at FTU talking about it and the rest is HISTORY.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

One day, I was burning a shoreline looking for a good place to croaker fish. The shoreline was bordered by a high fence ranch... LOL

A good friend of mine kept telling me about this place and I checked it out. He's got like 200 posts and I'm north of 2000. I guess you could say I'm more talkative than him. Others might say I'm full of ****.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I was told about it from a member of my anger managment group.


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

i am from the old dubya emm eye crowd too. i was a youngster back then, but came over anyways. glad i did.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

> I was part of the original gang from that "other board".


What DargelJohn said. Been here since the beginning.
Mike


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

yea, Gerry sent me one to many nastygrams and said if I didn't like the way he ran his place, I should start my own. Looking back, it was pretty good advice. In November, it will be 10 years.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

reelthreat said:


> I learned about it through dubya emm eye...
> 
> Speaking of that board, who was the guy that alway stopped to get a milkshake after a day of fishing? Does he post on 2cool? That always cracked me up that every post ended with "stopped at _____ for a burger and milkshake."


I remember those posts but can't remember for the life of me the guy's handle.


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

deebo said:


> i am from the old dubya emm eye crowd too. i was a youngster back then, but came over anyways. glad i did.


 Ditto. I was glad this site was more localized to SE Texas, so I hung around. Even got sent to camp once.


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

An old beloved guide by the name of Rex or ********** referred me to this site. I wonder if anyone remembers him...


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

Fresh2Salt said:


> An old beloved guide by the name of Rex or ********** referred me to this site. I wonder if anyone remembers him...


didn't he wear those white boots????


----------



## DargelJohn (May 26, 2004)

deebo said:


> didn't he wear those white boots????


Hey deebo, You still with the USDA, doing GIS in Bryan? DJ


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

DargelJohn said:


> Hey deebo, You still with the USDA, doing GIS in Bryan? DJ


check PM


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

HEEEREFISHY told me about it last fall. Hung around as a guest for a while, then a thread 'lured' me to post. FZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ! My productivity hasn't been the same since.


----------



## Free_loader (Nov 4, 2004)

I was googleing "Food ****" ... 2cool wasn't quite what i was looking for .. but i thought what the hell.. i might as well say hi 

I kid! .. I used to lurk alot over on allcoast .. and I think it was Snagged who made a reference to 2cool ... and here i am


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

*Let's Have An Anniversary Party*



Mont said:


> yea, Gerry sent me one to many nastygrams and said if I didn't like the way he ran his place, I should start my own. Looking back, it was pretty good advice. In November, it will be 10 years.


Since major changes are comin for flounder this November ...might be fittin to have a 2CooL gatherin at Sams Beach........We could set the record for number of fisherman to "Limit Out" on flounder....................................( oh.....the limit is 2 come Nov.)

Can't remember exactly when i discovered 2Cool.
10 years ago.....used to surf Garys Surf Cam... and the CCCF....and years earlier was at the 1st local fishin site i could find called "Hammertime".....any1 remember that site? I think it Fishinchick that gave a few of us the heads up about 2Cool over on Gary's Surfcam.


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

deebo said:


> didn't he wear those white boots????


That's the one. I fished with the guy several times and had a blast but then I heard he went off the deep end.


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

Surfing the net looking for local fishing reports.


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

cclayton01 said:


> Surfing the net looking for local fishing reports.


Are you one of them famous Clayton brothers fishermen?


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

I was here from the beginning along with a handful of others when the feud started on the other board and Mont was gracious enough to start the yellow board.

Ahhhhh, the good o days

Shallow Minded


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

I've been here since around 2001 in the first SCA days, a guy called Scratch tuned me in. I think most people got enough of the dubya mmm iii days. It was pretty entertaining with all the burn handles though. MD 20/20 provided a lot of laughs. LMAO


----------



## BUBAFISH (Jun 10, 2008)

SHALLOWSPORT 86 AND I HAVE BEEN FRIENDS FOR ABOUT 15 YEARS WE WORKED 
AT KNAPP CHEV IN PARTS .HE TOLD ME ABOUT IT.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Been so long, I fordot!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

My husband talked me into coming in here one day because someone asked a QuickBooks question. Boy, I bet he regrets that. :rotfl:


----------



## Supersneak (Aug 11, 2005)

I was referred by Mama San


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

> I was referred by Mama San


Which one?


----------



## Supersneak (Aug 11, 2005)

Which one?  

The one that sells shrimps!


----------



## RedFisch (Jan 15, 2009)

Heard about it on The Outdoor Show on 610 with Capt Wayne and Capt Bennie at the time headed to Matagorda to go fishing. Took me a while to get around to sign up for an account.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Surfed dubya emm eye for a while but was fishing Cold Pass picking up trout wading and this big fella next to us fishing with a black beard and curly hair mentioned 2cool and well the rest is history.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Some short freckled face guy at the 2008 boat show told my nephew's friend who told my nephew who later memtioned it to my wife's sister that told my wife ( she can't keep a secret) who ask me way I did not open this site.
I did. Now I'm a 2cool junkie and lovin' every minute.


----------



## McTrout (May 22, 2004)

We found 2Cool many years ago when most of us old timers frequented a "blue" board. One day this webmaster named Gerry told this big Montsquatch guy named Mont, that if he didn't like the way the blue board was run, to just go start his own. 

Well, here we are!


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

Some white headed guy (Ghost) told me about it. Now tha I think about it I havn't seen him around in a while.


----------



## Corky (May 22, 2004)

heard about it during the defection from double u emm eye.....and just stayed awhile after that...


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

Another refugee from the other place. Remember the OxyDave wars?


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

word of mouth been here ever since u cant get rid of me lol


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Did a google search on Cajun Brand Fishing Line and stumbled upon this site. About a week later we went down to Port Aransas/Corpus Christi to fish with C.R. Webb(Cliff's son). At the first spot, first cast, before anyone else even had their pole in hand, my wife catches a 29.5" trout. Well, I figured I had better take some pics and posted them up for my first post. Been here ever since.:brew:


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

I was googling for some fishing reports and found 2cool.


----------



## Redfishchaser (May 26, 2009)

I'm still a newby, but a friend I fish with told me that I would love it.


----------



## Grif-fin (Mar 25, 2009)

I was surfin' for **** and decided to google fishing guides out of Galveston/Freeport. There's a joke in there somewhere about surf and turf!


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

I was surfing for coastal fishing info and found 2cool. I remember seeing someone's Christmas tree made out of a casting net with shells decorating it on the home page and fell in love with this site. I was intimidated at first to post but that quickly passed.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Edgar from IFT. Tooter killed that board.


----------



## rsoria1 (Apr 19, 2008)

i went fishing with capt. kevin cochran (bad idea) and he said something about someone bashing him on 2cool so i googled it and here i am although i can't see anyone here bashing capt. kev on here LOL


----------



## wave hopper (Dec 27, 2004)

I found this site from an article in a magazine they mentioned the site so i looked it up and been here since.


----------



## Ol'Bob (Mar 2, 2007)

Well each day I am online browsing I "find" 2cool informative and refreshing.

As to how i first landed here....I was talking about duck hunting and fishing with a gentleman at work. He told me there was a forum he looked at occasionally.

Except for the vicissitudes of life keeping me away from the keyboard longer than I like at times. I have been hooked ever since.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Mont sent me an e-mail and asked me to get on board to help raise the IQ of the site.........JK......Friend told me about the site....and it is 2cool........


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

it was'nt that hard, just typed' fishing ' and here i am. my iq, and ,puncuation has improved ,some. thanks ! ya'll


----------



## jpcstock2 (Dec 29, 2005)

Mont turned me on to it after ordering some lures.


----------



## jig (Aug 2, 2005)

I lurked on allcoast GOM board. Man that was a good site. Then it DIED and everyone came over hear (or vice versa). I made my first online post ever here. Great site. I am definately on here more than all others combined now.

BTW, I searched for dubya emm eye (apparently all that happened before my time). I do remember that site from long time ago now. I cannot believe how much better this site is organized (not to mention the quality of the folks).


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

From a co-worker. We work nights and he got me hooked on Fri pics to start with. Then he'd be sitting there laughing so hard some times I thought he's fall out of the chair!! So, I started reading. I love the photography forum!! (well, I like all of it but that's my favorite)


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 16, 2004)

As many have said before...***... was a good site untill it got ooc, and then came 2Cool...
Thanks Mont !


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Mont said:


> yea, Gerry sent me one to many nastygrams and said if I didn't like the way he ran his place, I should start my own. Looking back, it was pretty good advice. In November, it will be 10 years.


Congrats Mont. I really enjoy the site

ok, my turn.

I was looking to get abused put down by MC, and this is the only place he hangs out. 

a


----------



## Capt.Cook (May 27, 2004)

Mont said:


> yea, Gerry sent me one to many nastygrams and said if I didn't like the way he ran his place, I should start my own. Looking back, it was pretty good advice. In November, it will be 10 years.


Dang Mont 10 years.Remember FISH-N-NET.I bet you still go to the Green Grouper.So is there going to be a 10 year anniversary?


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Got burned on *** when Gerry posted IP's for everybodys burn handles...even though all of us were paying!

Thanks Mont...for all you do! :biggrin:


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

found it thru allcoast. A bit over 8 years


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Hey Mike, you ever hear anything form Barry or that ******* Biologist guy? I need to look around and see if I can find those pics from the Fish-a-thon.



McTrout said:


> We found 2Cool many years ago when most of us old timers frequented a "blue" board. One day this webmaster named Gerry told this big Montsquatch guy named Mont, that if he didn't like the way the blue board was run, to just go start his own.
> 
> Well, here we are!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

One of my students that I fish with told me about the site last year, I became a member earlier this year, very informative and addictive


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

Profish00 said:


> Edgar from IFT. Tooter killed that board.


I haven't heard that name in a long time...


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

I used to always talk fishing and hunting with a guy that was in my bowling league. Understand that he's quite mild-mannered and soft-spoken .. opposite of me. He told me one time .. here's a website you need to check out .. 2coolfishing. I read and read for about a year before I ever registered. Ya'll finally got to me .. I had to register and speak up. Thing is, he's been here for years and has maybe 75 posts. I, however ... talk a lot .. and loud. Ha!!!

Cheers to 2cool and bogeyman.

:cheers:


----------



## h.f.d.firedog (Dec 29, 2008)

From another firefighter.
Never thought it would be this good,You people are a hoot. Great advice & info.


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*Trouthunter drug me over here*

I was a regular on the Original double-ewe-em-eye board, before the double-ewe-em-eye Texas board. We actually had a trip planned to San Fran to meet up and fish with Sal. Several of the members of this forum where there then. I got tired of all my pointless disagreements with OxyDave, The Rockport guide and his Carolina Skiff ..... Wham ..... Buzz...... Zing .... quote of the day type fellas, and Richard the pier bum (lotta laughs with Richard). That was back in 1997. A few years later, Trouthunter and Hardhead among others drug me away and I have never been back to the blue board. The "drink the koolaide" handle sacrifice night was one of the funniest things I have ever seen in my life. That was when the defection culminated. I've known Mont for 1/4 of my life now and I am always amazed by his endless energy, intelligence and enthusiasm. I have met some of my closest friends due to 2cool. Thanks, Mont. - Hevy


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

I was a dedicated wade and kayak fisherman, so I frequented the texas kayak fisherman site. Since I had an old boat that I sometimes, when feeling brave took out, I was looking for a site that was more all-around versus just kayak. When I caught wind of it over there I came over and was surprised to find Mrs. B and some of the others from over there here as well. I can't remember the last time I even looked at that other site, but I do remember the Canardly Barge(an old boat that you take out fishin, and canardly get back)that inspired me to come over.


----------



## fishermanTKE (Aug 2, 2006)

My Dad, fire lt, found it and turned me on to it. I think he was looking for fishing reports, but I don't remember.


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

I came over from the other board as well and have never been back.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Saw 2COOL ad in playboy j/k Bro turned me on love this site.Thanks Mont.


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

*Awwww....isn't it sweet?*

Over 5 years ago I was a newbie to fishing/boating, the entire saltwater world when I started working at Shallow Sport. I wanted to get my now-husband a nice tackle bag full of goodies for his birthday and wanted some expert advice on what kinds of lures, etc. to put in it. So I joined the forum and asked. It was probably the best present he ever got!

Then I found the wealth of info on here was pretty handy while I was learning the ropes of fishing/boating.

So....who knows? Maybe 2cool and its member's awesome gift suggestion was the reason my hubby fell in love with me and why we are now happily married? Probably not, but it definitely didn't hurt!


----------



## collegeboy (May 26, 2004)

moved over from dubya em eye as well. ha ha. Woudln't you know. It's a bad word on this forum


----------



## MaddMarlin (Jun 8, 2009)

Found it on the address bar on this computer. I like to switch between email, quickbooks and now this. Its great. im addicted. And you old farts are friggen hilarious. just kidding


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

I was searching for fishing reports and found this great site. I've never been surf fishing until I found 2cool. I've always been a fresh water kinda guy.


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

I found a bait bucket that had 2cool and Brad Luby on it so I came here to find the owner of the bait bucket.No luck yet.


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

A fishing friend showed me 2 cool.
He's a kayaker. Please don't hold that against me.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

lordbater said:


> I was looking to get abused put down by MC, and this is the only place he hangs out.


you must like it cuz you're still here. :tongue:


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

I ended up here because of the crazy fight over beach access in Galveston when the city wanted to close a bunch of beach by San Luis Pass. Some of the original members of TOBA were already here and Mont helped us with our website. Still does, as a matter of fact. That was back in 2001 or 2002. 

2cool has been great and I owe many of you who have helped TOBA over the years more than I can ever pay back.


----------



## SeaDeezKnots (Aug 23, 2006)

I googled "Texas Saltwater Fishing" and came upon "the other site," which I read for LunkerBrad's posts because I found them amusing. I then stumbled upon this one shortly thereafter.

I was unaware that site was the impetus for this one. Weird.


----------



## theotherwaldo (Oct 15, 2007)

I was looking for more info on a little Rossi .223 rifle that I'd picked up. Two of the top 3 on Google were from this site.


----------



## MigllaFishKilla (Mar 3, 2009)

i was looking for some tx fishing forums on google. this site is going to be big in a few years i bet. i know i told all my fishing buddies about it and they all check the reports on here.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

I left like many from wu em eye. Then I went to E. Lovett's site, then here. 
As a resident smart *** and know-it-all, I'll never leave!


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

On the net while searching (fishing) rod building stuff.... Great site, great people (mostly lol), great forums,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I sure am glad Al Gore created this here internet thing........


----------



## jamaicablonde (Nov 6, 2008)

My friend Kenny told me to check this site out after Ike when I needed to replace my boat. I found the perfect boat from a 2cooler (which it turned out I knew from golfing) and I have been lurking here ever since.


----------



## jamaicablonde (Nov 6, 2008)

forgot to add in my previous post - yes, I'm a girl. Evidently the name I use confused some - had a PM asking if I was a guy. I live in Jamaica Beach and love to fish.


----------



## firelt (Dec 3, 2004)

I was using another fishing site when I read a post which someone had a link to this site. Once I visited 2Cool, I joined and now rarely look at the other site. Ya'll are a stand-up group of people.


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

Heard about it from a guy I was talking to in Academy in about '99. It was the yellow background format then. I didnt stay long tho and got back on in '05.


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

I was looking for a place to get some reliable fishing reports back in '05 and 2cool happened to pop up in one of my searches. Been a member ever since.


----------



## Artemis (Dec 15, 2008)

My honey was always playing around on 2cool and he would send me links and pictures when we were first dating. THEN...I started fishing with him and absolutely fell in love with it. Now I enjoy reading the fishing reports and seeing the pictures ... it also helps that 2cool isn't completely lame like the other retarded websites out there. It's fun!


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Divine Guidance....

no...really....Googling "Duck Hunting" stuff


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

Don't remember exactly how I came aboard, but I do remember it was when I had my last desk job.

In fact a few months after finding this site I was fired because of a post I made here. I decided to post up that I was considering a change of occupations and the management made my mind up for me less than 30-minutes later. The worst part about losing that job was that it was Valentines Day (my wife's favorite day of the year) and I had to lie to her by not telling her my new jobless situation immediately.

Made many good friends here and have spent countless hours enjoying this site, thanks Mont.


----------



## JLand (Apr 14, 2006)

*I too came the *** days*

Used to read the Texas Board there and migrated here when Mont started this one. Seems odd that it has been nearly 10 years.


----------



## hardhead34 (Sep 6, 2007)

I was googeling something about east bay and low and behold i have been here ever since


----------



## ZooDog (Jun 28, 2007)

Checking out the rod building forums on Allcoast and here I am. Great site by the way. Regards, Jerry


----------



## HEAT MISER (Jan 13, 2009)

I work with Mont .


----------



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> i don't remember. it was back in the late '70's. :spineyes:


Back away from the pipe! lol

I knew the VBG way before TTMB ever started up.


----------



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

Hevy Dee said:


> I was a regular on the Original double-ewe-em-eye board, before the double-ewe-em-eye Texas board. We actually had a trip planned to San Fran to meet up and fish with Sal. Several of the members of this forum where there then. I got tired of all my pointless disagreements with OxyDave, The Rockport guide and his Carolina Skiff ..... Wham ..... Buzz...... Zing .... quote of the day type fellas, and Richard the pier bum (lotta laughs with Richard). *That was back in 1997. A few years later, Trouthunter and Hardhead among others drug me away* and I have never been back to the blue board. The "drink the koolaide" handle sacrifice night was one of the funniest things I have ever seen in my life. That was when the defection culminated. I've known Mont for 1/4 of my life now and I am always amazed by his endless energy, intelligence and enthusiasm. I have met some of my closest friends due to 2cool. Thanks, Mont. - Hevy


Ah heck, I told TH to leave you be but NOOOOOO! lol


----------



## Cope (Oct 11, 2005)

The week before Rita, I met a Katrina evacuee and her 2 year old son. Dad was (is) NOLA PD, and could not leave with them. They lost literally everything but the clothes on their back. I told Chuck about them, he contacted Mont. Mont met me at my house and we delivered a pickup load of food, appliances, etc to the young woman. I had heard about 2cool from Chuck, and decided to check it out after meeting Mont.


----------



## zeos386sx (Oct 25, 2006)

college roommate told me about 2cool.


----------



## Texas1960 (Jun 20, 2009)

Not warned about how addictive this place is by firelt.


----------



## firelt (Dec 3, 2004)

Texas1960 said:


> Not warned about how addictive this place is by firelt.[/quot
> 
> Greenie to ya Steve.


----------



## Spiderweb (May 22, 2004)

*Came over from cccf*

Came over from cccf in 99 or 2000. Still visit with beachbum form time to time
Spidy


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

*Wait a Minute...*



DargelJohn said:


> I was part of the original gang from that "other board". Met Mont at the second gathering. He offered web space to start a new board, and the rest is history...


I thought you are older than me! Anyway, I was washing goldfish bowls at a Walmart pet store in Galveston when...well, wait a minute...I just can't do it. It was Walkin' Jacks fault. No, I can't blame him either. It's been so long I can't remember. At that, I want to apologize to all those I offended in the beginning. Wait a minute, I can't do that either. I can't remember what I said.

Anyway, I'm sure I was real young and very handsome and I had alot of fishing tackle and caught alot of trout and flounder. Thats it! LOL! CF?


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*Trouthunter*



Hard Head said:


> Ah heck, I told TH to leave you be but NOOOOOO! lol


TH never listens to proverbial wisdom. I'm glad he did not listen to you then, Don, or I would be stuck on the dark side argueing with Lynn every few months, hehe. - Hevy


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

If I remember right, I was looking for a place to find some flounder. Either that, or it was the rotten sharks hanging from the hooks after the infamous Texas City tournament. 

By the way, I am not trying to open that can of worms again. I support shark fishing 100% as long as its not wasted. And that friends, is all I got to say about that!:cheers:


----------



## jamesf888 (May 21, 2004)

I just started lurking on that other board, when Mont created the yellow board and I jumped over right away.


james


----------



## RodSmith (Jun 6, 2009)

I as checking out a marina website on Lake Houston (http://www.ponderosamarina.com/) and it was listed on the links page.


----------



## SoccerMomma (Sep 20, 2006)

I was sent a link when my former student, Chelsey Campbell, was battling cancer. 2coolers were raising money for her and her family to cover expenses...I figured if they are that generous and big hearted I certainly want to be on this forum. I was impressed by their outpouring of love, compassion, and generosity for a young lady from my home town.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

My brother told me about it. See, he ain't all bad- he's a 2cooler....


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

jamesf888 said:


> I just started lurking on that other board, when Mont created the yellow board and I jumped over right away.
> 
> james


Same deal here. Been addicted ever since! I will say the site sure has come a long way from the initial yeller board!


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

I googled "how to kill a snake" and was directed here.


----------



## S.O.B.(Salt On the Brain) (Jan 8, 2006)

It used to be part of Fish-n-net, I found it there back in '99. Before (as Mont put it) Frega lost his mind.

It's a lot better now!

Thanks Mont!

Lance.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

My son-n-law ( Drift King ) was looking at the fishing reports one night before we headed for the east bay. I said HEY what site is that? As soon as I got back home Mont let me join the club. I think this is a great site with great people. Sure hope to meet some of you one day. I wish we could all have a 2cool sticker on our trucks. There is no telling how many times we pass each other on the road and don't even know it.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

CCCF. Sam Lucas turned me on to it. Rest in peace my friend.


----------



## scamper (Aug 30, 2009)

Was trying to get back into blue water fishing and lurking some of the boards when that incident happened last month. After seeing the response of the members on this board, how can you not want to be part of this group? So here I am another newbie.


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

googled 'texas saltwater fishing'... utterly and hopelessly addicted...
if you fish, you gotta be on this site! checked out others and there is absolutely zero comparison!
now if i could just talk she-who-must-be-obeyed into letting me buy a 2cool shirt...


----------



## jake/jenny (Jul 18, 2008)

i was searching for ****.........


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I bought some railroad lights from Trout250 and he told me what a great place it was. Been hooked ever since.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

My Nephew "Palmetto"....!


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Well, I was looking for this guy Brad Luby....


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

I was clued in by a fishing pal who's son in law's friend was told by a Rockport guide named Jerry who said he met a guy at the 2006 boat show while having a beer with some Japanese tackle rep in the Mercury booth when they were discussing a croaker soaking seminar by a fisherman named Monty or Luby or some thing like that. 
At my age it is hard to remember all the details.


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

Googled "fishing reports"


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

Looking for Curado answers and found that 2cool had a Shimano thread. Had to wait a couple weeks because new users weren't allowed to be added.


----------



## ETS42 (Oct 27, 2007)

I heard about it on the A&M Rivals web site.:texasflag


----------



## Incoming Tide (Sep 7, 2009)

I heard about this site from another board,They was talking about the guys that went missing a couple of weeks ago.I got to register today!!............Tide


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

He might not want me to say so but "Hooked Up" pointed me this way... I am sure he has regretted that decision a few times but I love him anyway!! 

I will say this though...I came here thinking it was just "another forum board" and have found that what H/U told me was true...

Its not the same and there are alot of really great people on here...Differences or no differences!!


----------



## jarrod croaker (May 31, 2008)

i think i saw it on the wall at a strip club


----------



## Derekhie (May 30, 2006)

Sent here from The Hull Truth


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

bzrk180 said:


> Its not the same and there are alot of really great people on here...Differences or no differences!!


and even if you have differences, if you hang around long enough and participate, you become part of a close family.

in fact, it's a lot like family. i don't like most of my relatives, either. :biggrin:


----------



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

I am one of the original few dozen members.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I bought some dude who got banned's Greenies and landed here. I got a heck of a deal on them!

I used to be on the dubya em eye board a long time ago and got sick of the bickering on there. One of my buddies told me about this place and I have been able to meet some outstanding folks and Trodery  as a result...


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

sky writer one day out in the bay


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Hard Head said:


> I am one of the original few dozen members.


And one of two original trouble makers! :cheers:

Sup bro?


----------



## justjohn (May 21, 2004)

*Same here!!*



regulator said:


> Ditto, I was there when Mont got ****** I think for a post that was removed.... I can say now I am glad they did remove it, if not this place might not be here.


 Came over when it was yellow.


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

Mr luby told me check it out


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

I answered an ad for a know-it-all, smartazz. Been here ever since.


----------



## jamaicablonde (Nov 6, 2008)

Kenny told me to check out the site when I was looking for a boat after Ike. Found one right away - it was terrific. Been lurking here ever since.


----------



## The Captain (Aug 30, 2006)

I lost my wife to 2cool, then i got her back LOL. She got banned and i got hooked on here too. Maybe one day she can come back and play LOL

Thanks Mont!!


----------



## Night-Fisherman (Aug 1, 2008)

Google! Searching for fishing reports!!


----------



## Catfishy (Jul 2, 2009)

I learned about 2Cool from Bill and TH. 

Finding 2Cool almost makes it worth putting up with the two of them.


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

*Lets get this going again...*



Shaky said:


> Same deal here. Been addicted ever since! I will say the site sure has come a long way from the initial yeller board!


Bringn up an old thread just fer the new guys...


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

I was googleing myself and it came up...lol cuz I B 2 cool


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> and even if you have differences, if you hang around long enough and participate, you become part of a close family.
> 
> in fact, it's a lot like family. i don't like most of my relatives, either. :biggrin:


Hey, your nipples are crooked....


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

From another fishing site that I rarely check out anymore.


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

From my wonderful husband!


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

friend of mine told me about it before my first offshore trip in the GOM


----------



## LR95S97 (Feb 2, 2011)

Lurked on the CCCF board for years. When Sam's board was shutting down, 2Cool was the next (best) logical choice. Now, it is nothing but 2Cool and TKF for my 'fishing' fix everyday.......


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I don't remember for sure, but I think I just wandered in one day looking for some offshore information.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

An older 2cooler Pooch told me about it tks Pooch.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

one day while eating cheetos and surfing a **** site i clicked on a red snapper.............

2coolfishing popped up!


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

I was fishing with fishing-guru and he was talking about a post on here.


----------



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

I am the fool that read the other board and felt sorry for Totter and booked a trip with him, BIG MISTAKE.


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

Was searching for some fishing reports and then just lurked around for awhile before actually signing up...


----------



## Slamtime86 (Oct 7, 2011)

A friend told me about the fishing reports on here


----------



## FishyChef (Jun 22, 2011)

I found it from an add in the back of some fishing magazine at the Doc's office.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Be Young said:


> I am the fool that read the other board and felt sorry for Totter and booked a trip with him, BIG MISTAKE.


ole' tooter was one for the record books. He called my house about midnight one night, and the better half answered the phone. He don't know how close he came to having a big blonde kick him into next year that night. Never mess with Yankee women, particularly when you wake them up in the middle of the night. It wasn't like I was going to answer the phone.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

I came with the rest of the group from the other place...never looked back. Thanks Mont!


----------



## grapplerkp (Jan 23, 2012)

Im from NY, but for some reason THT works at my house but on my network THT is "Blocked for Inappropriate content" probly cause of all the loving people on their who always restrain their opinions....
THEN I FOUND 2COOLFISHING!!!!!11!!!!!11!!
They were right, TX people really are friendlier


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

www.Ifishtexas.com before Tooter got it locked up :headknock. RR this, RR that (********** LOL). :headknock ****, I didn't know that "trout$cout" is blocked out here :rotfl:.

Old name on Ifish was "spots&dots" (some aggy has that name here ).

I lurked here for a few years before I joined.

I see a few folks over here from back then (michael dill, Kenny, LDS and others).

2Cool is indead 2Cool .


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

I migrated here when Mont started 2 cool to get away from the bs on the *** board.


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

I found it when I was searching for opinions of boats I was considering purchasing.


----------



## FishyChef (Jun 22, 2011)

You old school 2cooler's should start a "History of 2cool thread." It could be really interesting!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

FishyChef said:


> You old school 2cooler's should start a "History of 2cool thread." It could be really interesting!


Walking Jack did that already a few years back. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## grapplerkp (Jan 23, 2012)

*There is absolutely no reason for the Mahi*

For the Record, I'm lookin to move down south because I utterly despise shrink wrapping my boat for 6 months. I can't even use it this year because I will be overseas. And living in NY is the sole reason I am waiting a few years before I upgrade and sell my carver. Was originally thinking florida or SC, but seeing as baby back ribs are my favorite food and I cleared 2 jars of Texas Salsa in 2 days, I'm thinkin maybe:texasflag I will post some pictures as soon as I get back home in a few weeks.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

lurefisher AKA deano5x told me about it met alot of good people here thanks mont


----------



## dabear (Nov 7, 2006)

I found 2cool following the Chelsea Cambell story. RIP


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Back in the late 90's I used to post on a fishing report site for Galveston, cant even remember the name. Texas something. Anyone remember? Then around 06 I was on the Surfside reports and kept seeing this 2coolfishing link, would never click on it, lol. Finally after a year I guess I clicked on it. Been here since


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

A friend of mine told me about this site.. n I joined up.
Blue Water n Tight Lines!


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

aliens.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Thought I posted in this thread a few years ago but apparently not. I was part of the FishTexas and SCA group. Was real busy for a while with a brand new kiddo, trying to graduate from TAMUG and working a full time job. Went to search for FishTexas and found 2Cool.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

I think I'm dreaming again! lmao Never met so many fine folks after climbing aboard 2cool. 

Watermelon.......lol


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

grapplerkp said:


> For the Record, I'm lookin to move down south because I utterly despise shrink wrapping my boat for 6 months. I can't even use it this year because I will be overseas. And living in NY is the sole reason I am waiting a few years before I upgrade and sell my carver. Was originally thinking florida or SC, but seeing as baby back ribs are my favorite food and I cleared 2 jars of Texas Salsa in 2 days, I'm thinkin maybe:texasflag I will post some pictures as soon as I get back home in a few weeks.


Grappler, New York!?! What is there to think about? Sounds like your heart and mind are in the right place so get yo-self outta there and save your soul. A quote you should remember to tell your confused NY friends, "You can all go to H#ll, I'm going to Texas." Davy Crockett. When you get here, let me know and I'll get you one of those "I wasn't born here but I got here as fast as I could" stickers. LOL and welcome to 2Cool


----------



## grapplerkp (Jan 23, 2012)

*Why have a TX flag when you can have a MOVING TX flag*



Bird said:


> Grappler, New York!?! What is there to think about? Sounds like your heart and mind are in the right place so get yo-self outta there and save your soul. A quote you should remember to tell your confused NY friends, "You can all go to H#ll, I'm going to Texas." Davy Crockett. When you get here, let me know and I'll get you one of those "I wasn't born here but I got here as fast as I could" stickers. LOL and welcome to 2Cool


Hahahahaha thanks Bird I appreciate it. 
Hey I do love NY in the summer but the winter is no fun since I can't fish or snowboard anymore during that time. I am going overseas in March until October and I will keep doing that for the next few years so moving isn't on my short list at the moment. I am going to Harbor pilot school after I get my Second or First Mate's license but that will not be anytime soon. Who knows? Maybe ill be a harbor pilot in the Galveston area.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

My soninlaw found a floating cabin on the net for sale. It belonged to Texan1, thomas turned us on to 2cool.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Mr. Rickey Repka old boss of mine.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

I joined almost a year after Mont started, I was about (very roughly) the 26th to come aboard. Walkin' Jack, thanks to you...etc., etc. Addicting is right. It's interesting and entertaining to read topics that have been covered 4 or 5 times over the years. LOL! Thanks, Mont. :bounce:


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I didn't even start using the computer till after my kids found 2cool one night when I told them to find some fishin reports. That was in the fall of 2007. I lurked and read till I joined. I've learned a lot about talkin on this board as time has gone on. Lot's of fun and a serious dent in my productivity. Thanks Mont, I think!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

...all the **** sites are blocked at work...:rotfl:


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

I'm like Chuck Norris, I didn't find 2Cool, 2Cool found ME...

a


----------



## The Driver. (May 20, 2004)

The Blue Board day's!


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

One of my customers wanted to show me a "catch" and he was on 2Cool. Went home and registered. Didn't know I needed to come up with a 2Cool name. That's why I'm under my real name.


----------

